
Greta Thunberg and German railway engage in raging 'tweetstorm' - void_nill
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/12/16/world/social-issues-world/greta-thunberg-german-railway-engage-raging-tweetstorm/
======
rvz
Move along now, nothing to see here. Just another unhappy passenger sitting in
first class being called out by a German train service.

------
radicalgold
I feel like Greta should reduce her social media use because everyone wants a
piece of her popularity now. And this kind of dramatization of a simple train
ride is kind of ridiculous. But oh well, maybe I'm too old for social media.

~~~
Jamwinner
That was the point of 'calling out the world'. If you say inflamatory things,
people react. Speech is free, except from repercussions. Her family can lie in
the bed they made.

